

Ask HN: Best startup bank for Merchant account - arvinds

Want to hear about experiences that people have with different banks regarding merchant accounts and Authorize.net.  We have one with Wells Fargo currently but are in the process of doing a C-Corp and moving accounts. Would love to hear experiences that SF Bay Area folks have had with different banks.
======
barmstrong
It is definitely an annoying process. Particularly the reseller process with
Authorize.net.

I've heard some good things about First Data (the Spreedly guys recommended
them - and they have lots of experience with merchant accounts). I don't trust
paypal anymore.

I put together this page on BuyersVote.com to get some submissions/votes:

[http://buyersvote.com/categories/the-best-merchant-
account-p...](http://buyersvote.com/categories/the-best-merchant-account-
providers)

